# PCTreiber.Net macht dicht



## Cross-Flow (30. September 2013)

Wie die Betreiber der Seite www.pctreiber.net gestern verkündeten wird die Seite den Betrieb einstellen.

Vielen hier dürfte ASRock_User wohl ein Begriff sein - er ist und war immer eine gute Anlaufstelle beim allem was sich um ASRock drehte ( Beta-Biose, Updates & Co ).





Da ich selbst ein aktiver Leser der Seite bin kann ich mir ein wenig Trauer wohl nicht verkneifen. Schaut noch mal rein eventuell finden sich ja ein bis zwei Themen die euch Interessieren 

Danke für die vielen Jahre @ ASRock_User - hast ne tolle Arbeit abgeliefert !


Quelle: PCT steht vor dem Aus! - PCTreiber.Net


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2013)

Kenne ich zwar nicht und wurde auch immer so fündig, aber es ist wohl mittlerweile so üblich das vieles den Bach runtergeht. Es sind ja oft nur Minderheiten die sich wirklich für etwas einsetzen


----------



## DarkMo (30. September 2013)

pctreiber - themen - wat? ^^

also vom namen her hätte ich gedacht, dass hier ne anlaufstelle zur treibersuche ist, und kein forum oder so mit themen/artikeln. vllt deswegen die schließung?


----------



## DocVersillia (30. September 2013)

war Jahrelang meine erste Anlaufstelle wenn ich Probleme mit dem Rechner hatte.....sehr bedauerlich..... ich finde es echt schade!


----------



## henderson m. (30. September 2013)

wäre vlt zum Überlegen
1. Homepage name - PCTreiber ? Will er Treiber anbieten oder ist das eine Info Seite ?!?!?
2. Schriftart schrecklich zum Lesen
3. Weiße Schrift auf weißen Hintergrund...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. September 2013)

Tja, Adblocker ftw. Manche müssen auch einsehen, das es für die Betreiber eine Einnahmequelle ist. Daher immer pfleglich mit "Diese Seite blockieren" umgehen. Schade um die Seite. Für ein ehemals startendes reines Hobbyprojekt, nicht schlecht.



henderson m. schrieb:


> wäre vlt zum Überlegen
> 1. Homepage name - PCTreiber ? Will er Treiber anbieten oder ist das eine Info Seite ?!?!?
> 2. Schriftart schrecklich zum Lesen
> 3. Weiße Schrift auf weißen Hintergrund...



Richtig gelesen hast du den kurzen Text auf der Seite nicht oder? Da stand nämlich das die Besucherzahlen konstant sind! Aber wenn ich mir die Artikel so anschaue, scheint dort seit geraumer Zeit nichts mehr zu laufen.



DocVersillia schrieb:


> war Jahrelang meine erste Anlaufstelle wenn ich Probleme mit dem Rechner hatte.....sehr bedauerlich..... ich finde es echt schade!


 
Da steht das du seit Januar 2013 registriert bist. Hast zwar 513 Beiträge verfasst. Außer du warst immer unter Decknamen unterwegs oder man kann dort als Gast Threads erstellen.


----------



## Low (30. September 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> wäre vlt zum Überlegen
> 1. Homepage name - PCTreiber ? Will er Treiber anbieten oder ist das eine Info Seite ?!?!?
> 2. Schriftart schrecklich zum Lesen
> 3. Weiße Schrift auf weißen Hintergrund...



Verstehe Punkt 2 und 3 nicht. Ist die gleiche Schriftart wie hier im Forum und die Schrift ist schwarz, bis auf Links, die sind grün.


----------



## henderson m. (30. September 2013)

liegt womöglich daran dass ich hier per IE surfe und sich die Seite nicht völlständig lädt oder so. Aber der Name ist nichtsdestotrotz sub optimal...


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. September 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ich per IE surfe


----------



## locojens (30. September 2013)

Und noch am 22.09.2013 suchte die Seite nach Verstärkung für ihr Team?!  Aber ehrlich ich kannte die Seite bis eben als ich den Startpost las auchnicht!


----------



## henderson m. (30. September 2013)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


>


 
in der Arbeit...


----------



## DocVersillia (30. September 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Da steht das du seit Januar 2013 registriert bist. Hast zwar 513 Beiträge verfasst. Außer du warst immer unter Decknamen unterwegs oder man kann dort als Gast Threads erstellen.



ende 2012 wurde die Datenbank erneuert und somit mussten sich damals leider viele neu registrieren, als teile der Datenbank teilweise flöten ging... die Postanzahl wurde beibehalten....


----------



## XT1024 (30. September 2013)

DarkMo schrieb:


> pctreiber - themen - wat? ^^
> 
> also vom namen her hätte ich gedacht, dass hier ne anlaufstelle zur treibersuche ist, und kein forum oder so mit themen/artikeln. vllt deswegen die schließung?


Der Name ist in der Tat etwas 
 Wenn ich nach Hardware XY suche dann klicke ich evtl. auf sämtliche links mit hardware irgendwo im Namen aber doch nicht auf Treiber.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2013)

Namen sind Schall und Rauch, auf den Inhalt kommt es an.


----------



## henderson m. (30. September 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Namen sind Schall und Rauch, auf den Inhalt kommt es an.


Absolut nicht, vorallem im internet ist der name entscheidend.


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. September 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Namen sind Schall und Rauch, auf den Inhalt kommt es an.


 
Das kannst du sagen wenn du bekannt bist, aber der Normale Internetuser orientiert sich an den Namen einer Website.

Kannst ja mal ein experiment starten. 2 Seiten gleicher Inhalt aber unterschiedliche Namen. Ich wette mit dir, dass wenn du einer seite einen guten und aussagefähigen Namen gibst, diese häufiger beuscht wird als eine mit nem irreführenden Namen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (30. September 2013)

Es geht nicht um den Namen, die Seite hatte nicht den Anspruch eine breite Masse zu erreichen - sondern verstand sich als Geek Website mit einer bestimmten Community.

Die Anzahl der Webaufrufe hat gereicht nur die verwendeten Popup Blocker waren nicht so toll.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. September 2013)

Aber alleine schon die Hits die man per Google und Co beim aufrufen des Wortes Treiber bekommt dürfte alleine schon recht gewesen sein. Könnte daher auch Methode gewesen sein. Klar niemand mag Werbung aber man kann es natürlich auch übertreiben und dadurch der Seite das Wasser abgraben.


----------



## Freakless08 (30. September 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> liegt womöglich daran dass ich hier per IE surfe


 Sowas benutzt man heutzutage noch?


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. September 2013)

PCTreiber-net war früher die Anlauf Stelle bei Probs mit ASRock.  
Da sich ASRock aber sehr extremst in Gute verbessert hat, traten nun mal auch immer Weniger Probs auf.
Die meisten die in letzter Zeit zu lesen waren, waren meist immer noch mit alten Boards !
Und 10 Jahre sind , waren für so ein kleines Team eine lange Zeit.
Und die Kosten sind bestimmt nicht weniger geworden !


----------



## henderson m. (30. September 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sowas benutzt man heutzutage noch?


 
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ich habe IE in der Arbeit.
Ist das alles was du hier beitragen kannst?


----------



## DocVersillia (30. September 2013)

die Seite hieß früher geekster.de wenn ich mich richtig erinnern kann.... mittlerweile kommt man da auf irgend ne xxx- Seite.....


----------



## kühlprofi (1. Oktober 2013)

Heutzutage lädt praktisch keiner (hoffe ich) mehr Treiber über "Drittanbieter" herunter - was ich auch jedem wärmstens empfehle. Trotzdem natürlich schade für Begeisterte dieser Seite und den verlorenen Support. 



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Sowas benutzt man heutzutage noch?


 
Wieso nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Oktober 2013)

Cross-Flow schrieb:


> Wie die Betreiber der Seite www.pctreiber.net gestern verkündeten wird die Seite den Betrieb einstellen.
> 
> Vielen hier dürfte ASRock_User wohl ein Begriff sein - er ist und war immer eine gute Anlaufstelle beim allem was sich um ASRock drehte ( Beta-Biose, Updates & Co ).
> 
> ...



Na, das ging aber schnell - heute linkt pctreiber.net per Weiterleitung schon SyriaNews - Real Updates about Syria.


----------



## Cross-Flow (1. Oktober 2013)

Sehr sehr schade Carsten, aber danke war heute noch gar nicht drauf 

Wollte mich doch noch verabschieden und für die Arbeit der Jungs danken


----------



## DocVersillia (1. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß, ist die SyriaNews vom alten Begründer geekster/PCTreiber Lazy..... ist seine Private HP meine ich, bzw gehört seiner Freundin (mittlerweile Frau), die aus Syrien kommt? Ist schon Jahre her... Sehr traurig das die Seite down ist....


----------



## ASRock_User (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin gerade zufällig über den Thread gestolpert und muss ja mal glatt meinen alten Account ausgraben . Vielen Dank in jedem Fall für das Lob  



Grundsätzlich hat sich gestern Abend noch etwas erfreuliches getan und vlt gibt es noch Möglichkeiten... Aktuell lasse ich die Domain transferieren.




PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Na, das ging aber schnell - heute linkt pctreiber.net per Weiterleitung schon SyriaNews - Real Updates about Syria.


 
Das war so nicht geplant und über die Umleitung bin ich auch nicht erfreut. Ich habe leider keinerlei administrative Befugnis und distanziere mich ausdrücklich von den Inhalten auf SN. 


Ansonsten möchte ich diese Stelle nutzen um etwas generelles loszuwerden, das sich jeder Leser einfach einmal zu Herzen nehmen und ggf. einige Minuten drüber nachdenken sollte. 

Grundsätzlich gibt es im Prinzip zwei Möglichkeiten eine Internetseite zu finanzieren - werbebasiert oder aber über ein Premium/Bezahlmodell. Jedes Modell mag Vor- und Nachteile haben, grundsätzlich bevorzugen viele Webseiten dabei die werbefinanzierte Form. Bei diesen Webseiten müssen die Einnahmen durch Werbung also ausreichen um laufende Kosten zu decken. Diese laufenden Kosten fallen an um dem LESER aktuelle Nachrichten, ausführliche Testberichte etc (je nach Ausrichtung der Webseite) zu bieten. Lassen sich laufende Kosten nicht mehr durch Werbung decken bleiben drei Wege:

1) Die Qualität sinkt um durch mehr Content mehr Leser anzulocken.
2) Querfinanzierung durch Dritte, was womöglich zu Lasten der Neutralität geht. 
3) Die Webseite macht zu

Alles drei kann nicht im Sinne des LESERS sein. Natürlich gibt es Webseiten die es mit der Werbung übertreiben und natürlich kann jeder für sich entscheiden ob er für gebotene Inhalte (in Form von Werbung) "bezahlen" möchte. Wenn aber jeder auf jeder Webseite die Werbung blockiert ist klar wo das hinführt. 

Zugegeben, das klingt jetzt ein wenig wie nachgetreten, so möchte ich es aber nicht verstanden wissen. Neben dem finanziellen Aspekt sind es vor allem zeitliche Gründe für das eventuelle Aus - auch wenn es nach über 10 Jahren schwer fällt.


----------



## kero81 (1. Oktober 2013)

Punkt 1 klingt für mich sehr nach PCGH.


----------



## DocVersillia (1. Oktober 2013)

ASRock_User schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich hat sich gestern Abend noch etwas erfreuliches getan und vlt gibt es noch Möglichkeiten... Aktuell lasse ich die Domain transferieren.


 

Hey ASRock, wenn das klappt, wäre super!!!!!


----------



## klink (2. Oktober 2013)

> Liebe Leser, Partner und Kollegen!
> Um es kurz zu machen – PCTreiber.Net steht vor dem Aus und wird in kürze voraussichtlich nicht mehr verfügbar sein.
> Unser  bisheriger Administrator und Betreiber möchte den Server in Kürze  aufgeben. Zu hoch sind die Kosten, während die Einnahmen (trotz  konstanter Besucherzahlen) stetig sinken, da immer mehr Besucher (die  wenige) Werbung auf PCTreiber.Net blockieren. Hinzu kommt die fehlende  Zeit für die Pflege der Webseite.
> Gerne  hätten wir eine andere Lösung gefunden um PCTreiber.Net zu erhalten,  bisherige Versuche unseres Administrators einen alternativen Betreiber  zu finden sind jedoch gescheitert.
> ...



Das Ende war sehr überraschend für mich, vor allem das die Seite von einem Moment auf den anderen down war und dann auch noch auf irgendwelche Syrien Seite umgeleitet wurde.




kero81 schrieb:


> Punkt 1 klingt für mich sehr nach PCGH.



In der Tat.


----------



## FHen1979 (2. Oktober 2013)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Da steht das du seit Januar 2013 registriert bist. Hast zwar 513 Beiträge verfasst. Außer du warst immer unter Decknamen unterwegs oder man kann dort als Gast Threads erstellen.



nach einem Serverproblem mußten die User neu angelegt werden, aber durch ein altes Backup konnten irgendwie die alten Postzahlen bzw. "Forenränge", auf die manche Nutzer wert legen, verknüpft werden. So als wenn du z.B. hier heute am 02.10.2013 neu einsteigen mußt, aber mit deinen Postzahlen seit deinem Eintritt anno 2008 verknüpft bist.

@Topic:

Ich finde es sehr schade, daß viele von euch hier dieses Board nicht kannten. Es ist eines der älteren Foren, die Jahre überlebt hatten. Über einen Freund bin ich damals drauf gestoßen...und damals heißt, wo ich ein AsRock 939Dual-VSTA hatte, also die Zeit noch vor den ersten AMD DualCore Prozessoren...

Es ist aber noch nicht da endgültige Aus für das Board. Glaube bis Anfang November ist noch eine E-Mail Addy geschaltet, falls jemand das Board übernehmen möchte. Ich schätze mal, daß die verdienten PCTreiber.net Leute, wie ASRock_User, auch hier unterwegs sind.


----------



## DocVersillia (2. Oktober 2013)

@FHen...ASRock_User hat sich auf Seite 3 dazu geäußert....es gibt Hoffnung!


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Oktober 2013)

Schade es war ja das offizielle deutschsprachige Support Forum für ASRock.


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Oktober 2013)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Na, das ging aber schnell - heute linkt pctreiber.net per Weiterleitung schon SyriaNews - Real Updates about Syria.


 also ich lande auf einer anderen Seite Shawn Gibson . Da steht aber nichts von SyriaNews - Real Updates about Syria


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Oktober 2013)

Lord Wotan schrieb:


> also ich lande auf einer anderen Seite Shawn Gibson . Da steht aber nichts von SyriaNews - Real Updates about Syria


 
Ich jetzt auch.


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Oktober 2013)

@*PCGH_Carsten*
Wie ist *ASRock_User* seine Anmerkung zu verstehen?

Wird es *hier* ein neues ASRock Support Unterforum geben?


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Oktober 2013)

Das ist aber auch schwach von Asrock. Jahrelang war die Seite als offizielles Support Forum eingetragen. Asrock hat sich scheinbar nicht gekümmert. Auf den anderen beiden Seiten ist ja auch mehr oder weniger tote Hose. Asrock hat selber so gut wie nichts in die Community gesteckt. Schwache Leistung.


----------



## makrogame (5. Oktober 2013)

Adblocker ftw. Manche müssen auch einsehen, das es für die Betreiber eine Einnahmequelle ist.


----------



## Am2501 (6. Oktober 2013)

Wie es auch immer weitergehen sollte, ich bedanke mich auch bei ASRock_User und PCTreiber.net, die mir schon so manches mal geholfen haben. Fände es wirklich sehr schade, wenn es nicht weitergehen würde. Es fand dort immer ein reger Austausch zwischen der Community und Asrock selbst statt, der sicherlich stark dazu beitrug, Asrock Produkte zu verbessern.


----------



## engling60 (6. Oktober 2013)

Schade drum, war ein hilfreiches und informatives Forum. Angefangen hatte es bei mir mit dem 775-Dual VSTA und tollen Beta Biosen. Das Z77 Extreme4 wird dann wohl mein letztes von AsRock sein.
R.I.P.


----------



## Arno1978 (6. Oktober 2013)

Darum ist die Seite offline...

Ich war vor ein paar Jahren ein Aktiver User dort.
Aber seit dem das Layout moderner / erneurt worden ist hatte ich mich dort nciht mehr wohl gefühlt und hatte meine Akttivitöten eingestellt.

Schade aber trotzdem..

Ich denke mal das die Leute dann hier im Forum unterwegs sein werden...


----------



## Lord Wotan (12. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt steht da auf der Seite http://pctreiber.net  "Wartungsmodus. Bald wieder da!"


----------



## ubuntu1967 (13. Oktober 2013)

Der Wordpress>Fehler ist weg PCTreiber.net ist wieder da. Das Forum ist baff.


----------



## Lord Wotan (14. Oktober 2013)

Kann man nur hoffen das dieses Forum auch reaktiviert wird.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (15. Oktober 2013)

Das 'Forum' Pctreiber.net ist heute wieder erreichbar.


----------



## SebastianB-Photo (15. Oktober 2013)

henderson m. schrieb:


> ...liegt womöglich daran dass ich hier per IE surfe ...


 
  

Na, ich versteh dein Problem trotzdem nicht. Ich *muss* hier auch mit IE surfen aber ich hab kein Problem mit der Seite, mich sieht das Interface eigentlich an.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (15. Oktober 2013)

Auch wenn PCT nun zum Glück wieder online ist, wird das Projekt zukünftig leider nicht mehr weiter geführt. Der Zeitaufwand für ein solches Projekt ist – neben einem regulären Job – nicht zu stemmen.


----------



## DocVersillia (19. Oktober 2013)

Bin froh das die Seite wieder da ist....  Schade das sie rotzdem nicht weiter geführt wird....


----------

